# Saben que es o como pedir el anti-seize?



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola

En tornilleria de titanio mencionan poner anti-sieze, que no tengo ÷€$^@ idea de que es... supongo que algo similar al locktite azul pero diferente y aca en la tienda me vieron con cara de  cuando se los pedi.

Espero los foreros mas anglo-duchos me piedan ayudar


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

El Anti-Seize es un compuesto similar en aspecto a las grasas buenas blancas y que sirve para reducir la fricción en las roscas y conexiones tipo pressfit para ensamblar y también quitar mas fácil las tazas de dirección y los bottom brackets , postes de asiento etc. , también ayuda a evitar la corrosión y se puede usar con materiales de acero, aluminio y titanio.

Lo hay disponible en varias marcas conocidas como Park Tool,Finish Line , Loctite (la marca ), yo tengo el Michelin Titanium , lo conseguí aquí en México y me costo $80 pesitos hace como 8 años .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Gracias LB, pero y como lo pido de manera que me entiendan a que me refiero? O es la palabra anti-seize de verdad algo que los ferreteros de prestigio deban conocer?

Finalmente me hice de un torquímetro entonces espero tener los componentes necesarios para meter mas mano


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

te dejo el enlace, es barato, lástima que el envío sea mas caro que el producto, pero para que des una idea.
3 Packs Titanium Anti Seize by Finish Line TI Prep New in Package | eBay


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pidelo como anti-aferrante.

En Mexico el mas comun es el de marca Loctite. Hay del gris y del de cobre.
Herramientas Industriales - LOCTITE - LOCTITE - Antiaferrante Base Cobre C5-A 51007 LOCTITE - Travers Tool

Se usa en la mayoria de los metales que tienden a "amarrarse" como el acero inox en acero al carbon, aluminio y titanio.

Puedes usar una grasa pesada tambien. La ventaja del anti-aferrante es que es inmune a la humedad y la temperatura.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Vientos, gracuas. con eso me puedo lanzar a preguntar por algo que espero me entiendan más.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir, no te compliques mucho por un producto que ;aunque útil , no es tan necesario , temporalmente cualquier grasa de calidad hace el trabajo , yo compraría el que te recomendó el doccoraje , si quieres otras opciones aquí hay varias.............Search results for anti-seize | Jenson USA

No le veo caso comprar la presentación que amablemente sugirió Warp , ¿ medio kilo de anti Seize ? ¡ válgame Dios y la Virgen Purisima !!!! en 5 años no se lo acaban ni en un taller de bicis , el que tengo es de 100 grms , le he puesto a la tornilleria de mis bicis durante 8 años y me queda mas de la mitad así que no le veo caso a comprar un tarro de medio kilo , ahora bien a lo mejor existen presentaciones mas adecuadas .


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ahora bien a lo mejor existen presentaciones mas adecuadas .


Existen presentaciones mas adecuadas, obviamente. La mas comun un tarrito pequeño que igual va a durar un monton.

Compuesto Anti-Aferrante Plata Bolsa LOCTITE | 2VFF2 | Grainger Mxico

Compuesto Anti-Aferrante Cobre 1 LOCTITE | 2VFE9 | Grainger Mxico

Lubricante Anti-Aferrante 8 Onzas LOCTITE | 5E203 | Grainger Mxico

Compuesto Anti-Aferrante Tamano/Peso Neto LOCTITE | 5XB46 | Grainger Mxico

Tampoco tiene que ser Loctite... Hay Permatex y otras.

Mi punto fue que en Mexico se le conoce como anti-aferrante. Incluso tiene otro nombre mas comun que no recuerdo ahora. Lo usabamos mucho en montaje de maquinaria y tuberias, sobre todo en turbinas donde la temperatura se come la grasa, pero el antiaferrante se mantiene porque esta hecho a base de grafito, molibdeno u otro material que no es afectado por la temperatura o la intemperie.

Tambien sugeri la grasa. De hecho, no uso thread-locker/antiaferrante (loctite) en ninguna de mis bicis y con torque adecuado, no se me ha aflojado ningun tornillo.

De hecho, otro metodo mas es usar cinta de teflon de esa que se usa en plomeria. Solo que hay que saber usarla, porque si se pone en la direccion incorrecta, cuando roscas el tornillo, se va quitando y es como si no usaras nada.


----------

